
Tips for Starting your own Software Business in 2016 - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1483
======
nitin_flanker
I was expecting a headline for picking the right partner. So let me add, if
you're a software developer, I think your co-founder shouldn't be necessarily
a developer. Because as you have mentioned yourself that having a software is
just one side of the coin, and marketing it is another side, so I one can pick
a sales/marketing guy as a co-founder, with some knowledge of development. He
may help you get the customers you need.

